# faking it online



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i found this article interesting. the alligations are pretty heavy and i think its portrayed a little too black and white. its what edward norton had in the beginning of fight club. i dunno if i know anyone on here with it.. and im not making any accusations lol.. but i think perhaps some people may fall into this category. though i know its 99% impossible to know for sure being that its the internet. they claim in the article to have proven some of these internet facticious cases. i dunno. just thought it was an interesting read. please dont take it personal.

http://www.healthyplace.com/site/article_faking_2.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

VERY interesting. Oh, I'm sure that goes on to some degree on every forum. The world is nuts, lol....

On another board where I've been, there have been "fake suicides" - someone posts as if she's her own sister saying "so and so committed suicide last night...and I know she used to come here., etc." It's not so hard to spot, there is something very artificial about it, but some people do get fooled/drawn in. Just bizarre.

As has been said, caution all.....people are nutty in the real world and nutty on the internet, lol

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

I think that Munchausen's is ALWAYS based in anger.

I cant remember the beginning of "fight club" but I get very upset when people "get sick" at crushing times.

My Mum has been accused of Munchausen's by Proxy, although I'm never sure of how it relates to Her. She definately CONTROLLED me by getting huffy about amazingly serious health problems I had. A broken finger "Oh alot of people go through life with a broken finger". My stroke (A little brain TIZZY, an "episode"), Crohn's disease (It's up to your Doctor to investigate that, I'm not your doctor). Headaches (Well! _I'VE_ got a headache now too!!!)

I remember having a "good" day once, feeling good, feeling peppy. The next morning I got up and SHE was writhing in bed "I'm sick." She sounded so OBVIOUS I didn't know whether to laugh or beat Her about the head.

I'd never heard of Munchausen's but Her "take the pain" was taken to extreme lengths and was VERY controlling. "Feel sorry for your Mother, and Her terrible MIGRAINES!" I think my Mother needs to go work for the shakespeare drama society... maybe She'd get closer in touch with REALITY.

Physical pain etc, aint no joke. She seems to think I'm a MACHINE.

I get stroppy when people complain about the FLU. My Mum would burst out laughing if I ever considered the flu to be upsetting...

I think FAKING DP would be an interesting attention-seeking venture... it's just the COMPROMISE involved in DP is very... traumatic


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I've thought about this more than a few times. I sometimes wonder if a lot of you just faking it. Not me though. 

Anyway. Ghost, the stuff you type never ceases to conjure up new feelings and memories for me.

Your situation with your mom sounds a little familiar to my own. Although what you describe with your mom doesn't sound like Munchausens to me, If I know the definition correctly.

But when I first started to get depressed, like having my first major episode, my mom and sister just didn't understand. It didn't seem like they tried to either. I always felt they were ganging up on me and I'm sure I'd be right in thinking so. My dad was never around and I couldn't hang out with friends because they had just kicked me out of their clique and I felt I couldn't show my face around our town anymore. I had no one. I felt like a disgrace and a failure. But my mom and sis just absolutely tortured me. Psychologically most of all. It's a huge part of what triggered my first suicide attempt. (or cry for help, whatever you wanna call it)

Anyway, about the Munchausens. As time went on, I wasn't getting better very fast . Fast enough for them. I just sat around the house in front of the TV or in my room listening to music, not being able to move. Everything was gray and cloudy. So then my mom starts getting these head-aches and she is ALWAYS on the couch sleeping (or resting her eyes) and she's always 'got the flu'. Everytime she 'got the flu' she'd run and make an appt. with the doctor to get a prescription. She was always asking me 'go get me some tylenol'. It was us two sicko's in this small house (one possibly not being a sicko) and my sister who would blow up on both of us for not doing anything. She had a job and went to school and got straight a's and wasn't home much. But when she came home it was yelling and screaming and crying and I think that's how she gave herself an athsma attack. Her asthma just popped up out of the blue after 20 years or however long of being fine. In return I would get so goddamned angry at her for verbally abusing me so badly and just ruining me pscychologically that i just sank deeper and deeper into the abyss. And my mom wasn't of much help. She was on the couch with her head-aches and prescriptions for the flu which she got about 5 times a year.


----------

